# One for sale



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice claro walnut with tuquoise Inlace bands. Loud distress from high pitched coaxer to big Jack and everything in between.




























$22 to anywhere in the US and I will pay the postage.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice call,I like the inlays!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ill take 50 if it makes the coyote drop his hide at my feet and run off. Very pretty indeed, I think it would have to gather dust --to pretty for the field!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful call Weasel !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll take it!! Sending a PM.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very cool call Weasel. Well done


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments, folks.



Stonegod said:


> How do you get that odd shape?


For the most part I try to let the wood dictate the final shape based on grain pattern. I have a few basic shapes that I like to turn, but I never know what the final shape is going to be when I take a call off the lathe.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

That's a nice call! Too bad I missed out. I dunno though... it might never make it to the field it's so purdy lol.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's my plan. Into the collection.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

No, it's round all the way around.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

That is a sweet looking call Weasel,
Mark


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Missed out again !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Apparently one of those things your old eyes AREN'T seeing is a gunshop today.....


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Oh, Stonegod, My tired old eyes can easily see what you were talking about. It's tough getting old.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Apparently one of those things your old eyes AREN'T seeing is a gunshop today.....


I already lost out. Who the heck WOULDN'T buy their gun during the holiday sales rush???? Sigh.... lol


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Be thanking the good lord for a job during these times, I know I do when I'm working!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Thanks... I figured it had to be, my tired old eyes were just seeing things.lol


---------------------
Sounds like StoneGod was about ready to jump on this one, but his next purchase is gonna be a real gun, right?








Very nice call Weasle!


----------

